# Top eliquid shortlist 2014 - Coffee international



## Tom (23/10/14)

On popular demand a separate category for coffee 

This will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top eliquid 2014.

Here every member will get the opportunity to name up to 3 eliquids in one posting.
*The posting can be edited until the final date (please no double post to keep this tidy!)*.

After that date the 10 most named juices will enter a poll to finally decide which one is the most liked ejuice in SA.

If you cannot classify a juice directly to a category, i.e. Whirling Dervish is a tobacco custard vape, and would classify for either Dessert or Tobacco....you can decide which flavour is more dominant. At the time when juices get counted for the final poll there will be only one category for a "mixed flavour" juice....where it received most nominations.

The final day for the shortlist will be 30.11.2014!

Go for it!


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

Nicoticket Wakonda
HHV Mocha Java Smooth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

Nicoticket Wakonda
Vapers Oak Barrel No.3 
Rocket Sheep Booster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (23/10/14)

Nicoticket Wakonda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (23/10/14)

Nicoticket Wakonda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (23/10/14)

So funny!


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

Hey I've heard Nickoticket Wakonda's not bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/10/14)

1 - Rocket Sheep : Booster


----------



## KimH (23/10/14)

HHV Mocha Java Smooth


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/14)

1. Rocket Sheep - Booster
2. Seattle Vapor Co. - Caramel Macchiato


----------



## Silver (28/10/14)

1) Rocket Sheep Booster
2) Synfonya Caffe


----------



## Stephen (28/10/14)

1. Rocket Sheep - Booster


----------



## Kaizer (28/10/14)

1. Rocket Fuel - Cuppa Jolt
2. VM - Dean


----------



## Tom (30/10/14)

push for the "New Posts" so that nobody overlooks the voting threads


----------



## Gazzacpt (30/10/14)

Nicoticket - Wakonda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (9/11/14)

after the success of posting in the SA Fruit category.... 

@Silver made a call there and within a day there were quite a few more entries. So, I would like to quote Silver in the other threads as well, here it goes:

"*Dear forum members, if you have not done so already, please get your top 3 nominations in*
Even if you only have one juice or two to nominate - you dont need 3

There are 10 categories in total. 5 flavour profiles for Local and 5 for International
Find the relevant thread and post your nominations

You can find all the relevant threads here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/top_liquid/

 *Please support this. It will be SA's first Top E-Liquid Survey!*"


----------



## DoubleD (9/11/14)

1. Nicoticket - H1N1 (Taste like coffee and cinnamon after some steeping to me, dont hate lol)
2. TopQ - Coffee

Reactions: Like 2


----------

